# Yet another Poll



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

I think orchid and violin are the most different-looking kind.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> I think orchid and violin are the most different-looking kind.


So...what? do you like them?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

I never had a violin, but I really like my orchid.


----------



## ramantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Gotta go with OGIGA ..........really like my Orchids, like Violins to,

but never owned one (yet). My suggestion for a write in candidate..

the Ghosts.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 4, 2007)

I voted for the Chinese. I have no experience with any of the others I'm afraid. I have been limited to the native species that I have found and caught. The Chinese have been great! I got them from Veggie. I have not had any molting problems yet!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 4, 2007)

A violin mantid is one of my most wanted inverts, weird looking things


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 4, 2007)

ian has some in  if you can keep your idol alive id have a do at them  

would be nice if you wrote there names in scientific


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

From the available mantis listed, i would go for budwing mantis, but i like orchid mantis as well. i would split the vote between the two.


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2007)

You didn't list Creobroter species!

By far the most interesting, colourful, ferocious characteristic mantid I have ever kept.

Out of the list though, probably the giant Indian just for it's nature.


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't put all the species in.


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Dund it


----------

